# List of usefull DIYMA threads.



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*If you have any good thread links post them and I will add them to the list. Covering topics from super noob to technically detailed.*

*Most Important*

Searching the forums effectively

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/new-member-introduction/32613-diyma-message.html

12v Glossary

*Crossovers, Gains and Tuning*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-our-members/7160-basic-guide-crossovers.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ers/51435-setting-gains-w-o-oscilloscope.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bers/33149-mini-tuning-guide-active-user.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rs/33740-simple-way-tune-courtesy-cmusic.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gnment-using-only-noise-tracks-your-ears.html

More power to clean up midbass? Also, some crackling as I increase volume.

Time Alignment and driver seperation????

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-how-eq-better-sound-staging-without-rta.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ow-make-your-rta-$100-dlls.html?highlight=rta

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uerta-calibration-tutorial.html?highlight=rta

The RTA thread (Use. Not how to build one)

Flat Response?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iscussion/131029-target-curve-comparison.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...120190-does-anyone-understand-cabin-gain.html

*Speaker specs. and Choosing speakers*

Picking driver and crossover points

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...d-our-members/31-real-deal-8-ohm-drivers.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s/69110-comprehensive-front-stage-set-up.html

$250 2 Way vs $250 3 Way

'Pro Audio' setup for SQ

'THE' Passive SQ System

QMS, QES, QTS, What makes up a speaker?

Attenuating a Tweeter


*Midbass*

midbass arrays revisited

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ight-6-5-midbass-drivers-any-suggestions.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...r/128953-looking-specific-midbass-advice.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ussion/41581-rear-mounted-midbass-anyone.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-audio-discussion/67661-midbass-rear-car.html

*Rear Fill Speakers*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uipment-my-car/9806-rear-fill-do-you-use.html

Let's talk about "proper" rear speaker use.

Hey Werewolf, confusion about L-R...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/how-articles-provided-our-members/81191-rear-fill-speakers.html

*Subwoofer specs. and Choosing Subwoofers*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ssion/148354-somethings-up-dbs-cone-area.html

highish sensitivity sub with low vas/Qts?

given that 'cabin gain' is a reality, do we need a low fs?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a/87371-fast-bass-slow-bass-myth-vs-fact.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ma/93666-larger-subwoofers-=-flabby-bass.html 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...myth-more-cone-area-=-deeper-slower-bass.html 

Underpowering a sub?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...stry-dogma/113166-designed-sealed-ported.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/103619-12w6v2-good-rock-metal-music.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...on/117694-difference-between-sq-spl-subs.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...sion/102122-dual-10-vs-single-12-subs-sq.html

*Install related*

on axis vs. off axis

On Axis vs Off Axis ???

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...64-kickpanel-speaker-locations-pros-cons.html

Troubleshooting noise... What's next?

Midranges and Midbasses in Sub-Optimum Boxes

What are your best ways to bring up a soundstage?

Why are manufacture recommended enclosure volumes...

Sub facing question

Aiming a subwoofer

Aiming a subwoofer

Aiming a subwoofer

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ers/6125-another-fiberglass-box-tutorial.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...on/129267-best-place-aim-pillar-tweeters.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...cussion/65061-improve-your-soundstage-$2.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...08-yaris-sedan-deadening-sound-system-10.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...trim-panels-dashes-just-about-everything.html

*IB (Infinite Baffle)*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/technical-advanced-car-audio-discussion/154324-low-qts-eq-vs-high-qts-ib.html

IB Speaker Specs

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-ib15-4ohm-car-version-idmax-comparison.html

anyone want to explan why im reading that a higher Fs is recomended for IB?

How do Fs, Xmax and Qtc affect Free Air Subs?

Qts and IB

What specific specs make an IB woofer, IB'able?

Free air IB subs

What's all this "Q" stuff?

*Amplifiers*

Can someone tell me/explain exactly what clipping is?

Do all competently designed and level matched amps/head units sound the same?

class a/b or d amp for subwoofer sq?

Is amplifier fusing a measure of true amp power?

*Power and Wire*

what is the real difference in pwr wire cca vs ofc vs copper weld

voltage x fuse amp = power output?

Speaker wire: the facts?

RELAYS; how they work and how to wire it up...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/75127-best-rca-cables.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/how-articles-provided-our-members/7517-science-cables.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...08765-if-quality-rca-cables-so-important.html

The Ten Commandments of Noise Prevention

Various ways to use a basic relay

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-truth-myths-industry-dogma/134202-big-3-caps-general-electric-stuff.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/153384-capacitors-complete-waste-money.html

JBL FAQ

TECHFLEX 101 A Comprehensive Look At This Product


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Please post links to great DIYMA threads about anything car audio*

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ven-cabin-gain-reality-do-we-need-low-fs.html


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: Please post links to great DIYMA threads about anything car audio*

List is looking good so far!
Thanks for stepping up, and gtaking the time to do this!
ANT


----------



## littlejuanito (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Please post links to great DIYMA threads about anything car audio*

Here's another good one:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gnment-using-only-noise-tracks-your-ears.html


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm quite fond of this one:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eries-2-amplifier-reconditioning-repairs.html

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I liked lycan's lessons on stereo in this thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/74088-midbass-arrays-revisited.html
But Lycan/werewolf has many more that should be added to this list. I miss his posts 

And Andy's EQ lessons starting on page 3 of this thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/11579-flat-response-3.html


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Thanks for the links everyone. I have added lots of threads, anyone have any gems I've overlooked?*


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

subd


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Not sure if you are still stickying threads here but Time Alignment Phase Calculation Spreadsheet was an amazing read through.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks. I'll add it. I think this thread needs a makeover. Just need to decide on which categories need to be made and how to label them. Then adding these and even more links.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I sit here for 8 hours a day slogging through this forum while im at working waiting for the next patient to check in. I have a list of really good threads that I did not find in your tuning list when I was researching it, I will try to find it.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Find any of those threads?

Might add this one: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nt-via-tape-measure-site-nifty-tweak-too.html


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I had a nice little list going but I cant find it. Gimme tonight, if we don't have a bunch of crazies in the ER I'll find em.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Alright in my infinite wisdom, ive lost my list. Here are a few that helped me out quite a bit. Not all are tuning related and i know im missing some I will post em if i come across them again. There where 2 i remember that had a ton of good tuning info but i can find em.

Some Patrick Bateman Goodness
Crazy Imaging in a stock system

I liked this one on REW
Rew first encounter

I got a lot of answers in this one, tho I find a lot of it is repeated elsewhere
TA or L/R EQ first

Not sure if you have this one stickied but lots of good technical info on placement.
midbass arrays revisited

Another opinion on how to T/A
Better technique ear time alignment

Maybe another one for install related
Anyone tried using one tweeter

This one may deserve a sticky, its pretty bad ass
Sound deadening CLD testing

Lots of Opinions in this one but good debate none the less
Solder or Crimp

I personally like the way you have the categories set up.


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

^^^^ those are all good reads.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

subwoofer time alignment thoughts?


----------



## brumledb (Feb 2, 2015)

Ones that as a beginner I have found interesting/helpful.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...first-timers-guide-measuring-your-system.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a-binaural-microphones-their-application.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...orial-gain-setting-amplifier-power-usage.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-discussion/64157-dummy-load-help-anyone.html --- I am on the fence about this one but it is quite informative toward the end when Andy begins explaining the merit of not using a load when setting amp gains with 'scope


----------



## Scufi (Jun 27, 2010)

Havent seen this in your list:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/927553-post153.html

which is extracted from:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ussion/60146-creating-perfect-soundstage.html


----------



## cerwinvega_fan (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

So basically everyone can post any thread in this? lovely!


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, of course. Just make sure it either gives answers or informs the reader.


----------



## Mitsushi (Jul 29, 2015)

Hey nice list you got there ! Thanks !!!


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## jonah1810 (Apr 16, 2015)

Is there no thread on here about picking a location for your midbass/ tweeters for the best imaging possible?


----------

